
From Tape Drives to Memory Orbs, the Data Formats of Star Wars Suck - DLay
https://motherboard.vice.com/read/the-disk-formats-of-star-wars-rogue-one-spoilers/
======
jgrahamc
There's nothing wrong with using tape for storage. And nothing wrong with the
Empire's storage facility as depicted in Rogue One. I think there's an
underlying belief that tape is "old fashioned" which is nonsense.

~~~
tjr
During college I worked as a tape librarian. I thought the tape library scene
in Rogue One was delightful, and I think that tape is still a great medium for
storing huge amounts of data.

I don't actively follow tape development, but as of a few years ago, tape
technology existed that could theoretically hold 185 TB on a standard-size
cartridge.

